# anybody know how to tame a veiled chameleon?



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

i have veiled chameleon but hes not tame and he hates stuff going in his cage like hands of new logs and plants and i cant handle him he gets stressed and hates it,
anybody know how i could tame him to come out?


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Chameleons arent meant for handling, there very delicate, and its near impossible to get a tame Cham, Mine was quite tame but there was still the odd time he opened his mouth at me and turned dark, it stresses them out.

If you must get him out for some reason, what I did was put my finger on the branch next to him and he climbed across onto my hand


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

only going by what I've read mate but I don't think you can tame a chameleon as they get stressed so easily. I know some don't seem to mind being out for a bit but other's can get really upset by it. 
I've always looked at chameleons as more for display than for interaction and you might have to respect that yours doesn't like being handled as stressing him out can bring other problems.
I don't keep them but have looked into it in the past, I'm sure someone else will be able to give you more advice.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

your not suppose to handle chameleons at all they are look but dont touch pets or display animals. they stress very easily which can lead to health problems, possibly death


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you don't pester him on a daily basis then he may calm down over time but you need to do things by his pace and not yours. When putting your hands in for feeding or the like just do it slowly and try and keep away from him. Let him see that you're not doing anything that would harm him. As has been said they're not a touchy feely pet so only handle if you really need to.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I only bothered mine during feeding time and he eventually tamed down to the point that when I opened the viv door he would climb out on top of it and watch me as I whent in his enclosure.

So yeah the best advice would be to give him time and down keep pestering him.


----------



## bikesfred54 (Aug 16, 2008)

*yemen*

our cham is fairly tame we do hold him some times just to get him in and out of his viv.but most of the time he will come down to the bottom of his viv for you to get him out.but saying all that he will still hiss some times but he has never gone dark or bite any one.the only thing you could try is hand feeding it may help and in time he may calm down.:bash:


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

well our graceful chameleons every time i go in to them to feed, water(spray) or clean they climb out onto my hand and don't turn black or try to bite they just come out and they are never a stressed colour and they will sit on me till i put them back. the only time my female didn't want to come out was when she was gravid and about to lay eggs. and she has given us 21 eggs of which 15 have hatchesd so far.


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Males as a general rule are moody buggers. They will eventually learn to tolerate you but it is quite rare for them to tame to the point that you can handle them. If you want a yemen that you can handle you might want to consider getting a female as generrally they are a lot tamer and generally very friendly. Just be warned if you try and force your male to become tame then you will most likely kill him as they have a tendency to go off there food. Also when stressed they release hormones into there body which re-directs energy away from vital areas like there immune systems and putting the energy to fight or flight which means that they will more likely contract an Illness. These hormones can take a week to dissapear from there system so if you are getting them out each week then you are topping up those hormones meaning eventually you are going to have a very sick chameleon. As previously stated these animals are amazing but should be brought as look but don't touch. If you do manage to get a tame one then your a lucky person and need to look after it.


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a freind who has a male and he must be the exception to the rule as he goes everywhere with him, when the weather is warm of cause, and he doesn't show any signs of being stressed ie going black or showing aggresion. but he did have him from 4 weeks old and has always handled him. He is nearly 2 now and had no health problems at all.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive heard hand feeding is a good way to calm them down, but at the same time I think it could stress them alot.
Try not to bother him too much he will get stressed


----------



## bikesfred54 (Aug 16, 2008)

*yemen*

my MALE YEMEN as been in the garden with me today and he never shows any signs of stress.noise or lots of people round him he never seems to worry.if when indoors our dogs in the way he just trys to climb over her. hes about 15 months old now.i know some can be real bad but with a bit more work maybe there would be a lot more about with better temperments.:gasp:


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

*yay*

thank you everyone!
im not sure what did it but
he cant wait to come out now,
he only likes arms, if anybody puts there hand near him he freaks and gets scared,
anyways THANK YOU everyone
really happy now =]
hehe


----------



## georgialambert (Feb 26, 2015)

my chameleon is extremely tame and has learned to love being out of her cage. just hold her often and be very gentle, feeding them waxworms once twice a week out of the palm of your hand will make it comfortable around you


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a fairly tame old cham now had him 6 years and even now he will still get annoyed when I spray the viv.

I don't really handle him and would not recommend anyone handle them as they are just awkward to handle and usually ends in your hand scratched to pieces. But I found the trick is to get them to associate your hands with food, a breeder told me to wait til they are a bit older and keep trying to feed from your fingers, some will take it some wont. If they don't just be persistent but not too the point they will stress. I know some people hold off feeding for a couple days and so they are eager to eat from your hand, I have seen this work but am not a fan of the method.

Mine after a year or so would jump out the viv at your hands and try and shoot you in the face and he still does anytime I walk in the room he runs to the glass and wants out. But after about 30secs when he realises I have no food he goes dark brown/black and wants to go back. This is one of the tamest veiled chams I have ever seen, most will not tolerate handling at all.


----------



## ReptileLover2 (Jun 17, 2013)

My chameleon was very tame (with me at least).

I handled Mr. Magoo from a young age and for a while he got grumpy - hissing at me etc. (I called this his teenage years) I persisted and he came round to me.

Try feeding him by hand a few times a week, he might eventually take it from you and try get him out now and again. When he hisses at you I wouldn't pull your hand out and walk away, try persist.

That said, it's really best not to stress him out as they don't cope well with this.

I think if you persist and take things very slowly you could win him round.a

Good luck!


----------

